# Warmest Coat? Is fleece that good? I'm in need of advice.



## Search (Sep 18, 2009)

Winter is coming and I spend a lot of time outside at my job. Some parts on the line are warm but outside is going to be cold.

I've got an Under Armour beanie and gloves that did very well last year, but I was using a borrow camo coat from Columbia I think that worked but was very heavy and thick. I'm not against getting one for myself but they cost quite a bit of money.

Galls sent me a new magazine and I found fleece coats were pretty numerous. I've never heard of people wearing them. Most people around here wear Carhartts. I planned on getting one, but wanted to see what others are finding.

What type of material is going to be the warmest?

I'm not really looking for specific coats, but what type of coat would be best.

I'm looking for something that allows me to move freely but retain warmth.


----------



## RyanA (Sep 18, 2009)

Search said:


> Winter is coming and I spend a lot of time outside at my job. Some parts on the line are warm but outside is going to be cold.
> 
> I've got an Under Armour beanie and gloves that did very well last year, but I was using a borrow camo coat from Columbia I think that worked but was very heavy and thick. I'm not against getting one for myself but they cost quite a bit of money.
> 
> ...



Most fleece is basically polyester and rated by weights. It is not water or wind repelent so the best option is to get a mid-weight fleece and a waterproof outer (gore-tex if you've got the cash, durable water repellent [DWR] if you don't.) to go over it. I like the layering thing. If it gets really cold I'll put on merino long johns and a heavy wool coat, wool socks and top it off with a gore-tex outer and insulated boots. No pants of course, they're for sissies.

Edit: Hats and gloves are good, thats mostly a personal thing how thick/what material etc, just make sure no cotton, wet cotton is useless in the cold. It actually pulls heat away from the body.


----------



## Search (Sep 18, 2009)

RyanA said:


> Most fleece is basically polyester and rated by weights. It is not water or wind repelent so the best option is to get a mid-weight fleece and a waterproof outer (gore-tex if you've got the cash, durable water repellent [DWR] if you don't.) to go over it. I like the layering thing. If it gets really cold I'll put on merino long johns and a heavy wool coat, wool socks and top it off with a gore-tex outer and insulated boots. No pants of course, they're for sissies.



Looking at the prices, no I don't think gore-tex is even close to an option. I was looking to get something warm and movable in for under 100. Some of that stuff was 800 dollars 

I'm going to start looking for a nice fleece coat and a good outer shell.

I was looking at this one, minus the varies colors. It isn't related to my main question, but seems pretty warm. I'm really just trying to get a good coat to keep me warm on a budget. Going to stores means nothing if I don't understand what's what.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Sep 18, 2009)

Fleece is definitely a nice option. The advantage of fleece is that it's relatively inexpensive, and keeps you fairly warm. The disadvantage is that it's not very windproof. If you're going to be in a windy area, you'll want to add another layer, or a windbreaker. Some fleece jackets also have a windproof lining built-in; if not, you'll definitely want to add one.

That said, I'm also a huge fan of down jackets. They're incredibly warm, and also incredibly light. I have a wonderful 700-fill down jacket that I love (the North Face Nuptse, which is often on sale for around $120) and it keeps me toasty warm down to about -10 degrees. (Beyond that, I usually add another layer....though in my part of Alaska, it doesn't usually get much colder.) It also weighs just over a pound, and is very easy to maneuver in. The one catch is that it's not fully rainproof; it'll keep you dry for quite a while, but if you're going to be out in the rain all night, you'll need a rainjacket to ensure that the down doesn't get soaked and lose its insulating properties.

There are a number of great companies out there. (A few names to get you started include Columbia, The North Face, Carhartts, and Mountain Hardwear.) Feel free to post any individual jackets you find - we can help you evaluate them. 

Good luck!

- FITP

_Edit: I just saw RyanA's post; apparently as I was drafting my response, he was posting his! But his discussion of fleece is right on...and I didn't mean to duplicate it here. Consider mine a backup. _


----------



## nfetterly (Sep 18, 2009)

*Layers* work well. A good heavy weight fleece along with something else.

Also - alot of heat is lost through your head (well some people more than most. I bought a fleece headgear from REI last year - goes over your head and has opening for face, can cinch it up. THen I wear a fleece ear wrap (goes all the way around your head) underneath the thing from REI.


----------



## Search (Sep 18, 2009)

I think I've decided on getting THIS.

Later on I might buy it's counterpart, the waterproof cover.

It seems warm and it fits into my budget if I buy it now.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 18, 2009)

nfetterly said:


> *Layers* work well. A good heavy weight fleece along with something else.


Can't reiterate this enough. Layering indeed works wonders. 

Something I learned a couple of years ago is to use a neck gaiter. I went from having colds every winter, to not getting sick at all after I started using the neck gaiter.


----------



## saabgoblin (Sep 18, 2009)

You might want to look into "Soft Shell" fleece because it is windproof and waterproof, it doesn't feel like "fuzzy" fleece but has a smoother texture and having pit zippers are great for ventilation if you overheat. If you search around, you may be able to find them for around 100 or so on sale, look at REI.com in the outerwear section for some ideas to start, there is a Marmot "Gravity" jacket that is made of this fabric and many others listed as well.

Basically, you want something windproof or at least wind resistant because that is what robs your heat. Other than that, insulated jackets that have Primaloft One are great and the secondary best synthetic insulation is Primaloft Sport, other than that, 650+fill Down is the best but susceptible to moisture absorbtion and heat loss, not good for wet environments.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Sep 18, 2009)

greenLED said:


> Can't reiterate this enough. Layering indeed works wonders.
> 
> Something I learned a couple of years ago is to use a neck gaiter. I went from having colds every winter, to not getting sick at all after I started using the neck gaiter.


 
+10 for layering- consider purchasing a good synthetic base layer- it wicks away moisture. Surplus wool is a good insulator also-even when wet. Cotton kills when wet....base layer polypro or wool, sweater-wool light fleece jacket then a wind/waterproof shell should do most every condition.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 18, 2009)

It feels funny for me to be commenting about this considering my location and how I sweat my tail off most of the time today. Nevertheless, I work outdoors in the hot and cold and wet so my clothes are important to my comfort. Dunring the winter months I use different weights of polypropylene and polyester fleece covered with a thin WP shell that's used only when needed. The polypro feels better against my skin, and the fleece works great for warmth. The thin jacket is only for wind and water. 

For late season hunting I typically use a more rugged outer shell of gor-tex or newer high tech material, with an additional layer.

I think the jacket that you picked looks really nice. Good choice.


----------



## Search (Sep 18, 2009)

Are any of these going to keep me warm in 20 - 50 degree weather?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 19, 2009)

They're all high quality, but I'm more a layering guy. A heavy outer coat would be too warm for me unless it was at the 20F range on your scale.


----------



## Wattnot (Sep 19, 2009)

+1 on layers
+1 on fleece with windbreaker type nylon exterior. Great combo. I have a fleece type "hoodie" that's very warm but the wind goes through it like it's not even there.


----------



## Search (Sep 19, 2009)

Here is what I was thinking.

I have enough money to do this once and keep it around 100 dollars.

Being as I can only afford one, it has to be tough enough for the toughest environment in my life. This is work and around the farm.

So, Carhartt has been on my mind the whole time. I've had some in the past but none real thick.

Fleece probably wouldn't survive. Those North Face jackets kids always had in high school don't seem like they could survive. They just seem more fashionable than useful to me. Mine is going to get really dirty.

I really wanted the Carhartt 3 in 1 parka for layering. I could pull off however many layers for what was going on, but for 200 plus dollars I don't think so.

Back to square one. I'm going to go to Tractor Supply in a few days maybe to look some more. I just feel like that fleece I was looking at might not fit in well with where it's going.

I live about 2 minutes from this store and never realized they had a website. I'm really interested in this but wanted some input.


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 19, 2009)

this mountain hardware http://www.altrec.com/mountain-hardwear/windstopper-tech-jacket-mens has wind stopper in it and starts at $99. its supposed to be good


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 19, 2009)

check out some of teh 300 plus reviews on it within that link


----------



## iapyx (Sep 19, 2009)

May I suggest to have a look at Arc'teryx jackets. Not cheap though, but if you consider what we spend for flashlights....  and they last long.

I've bought an Arc'teryx THETA AR jacket which is not insulated but still warm, light. 

The details of these jackets are very beautiful.
It took me some time before I decided to buy one. 
Be critical and take your time to figure out the difference in details, especially how the hood is integrated. Some close tightly (like the Theta), some wider.

At first it was the ALPHA jacket that I focused on. Then another and tried them on. In the end it appeared that the THETA AR fitted best. 

I chose one size smaller than what I should the size chart advised. Just because it fits better. I did so since more people on the internet advised to do so. 

You likely need a more insulated jacket. 
There are some nice offers on the internet from well-trusted stores.

good luck

edit: oops, you have 100 USD to spend, forget about Arc'teryx then... sorry


----------



## Rexlion (Sep 19, 2009)

If you really want that J175, caclothing.com has it for $116 (not sure what shipping rates are). A lot of the Carhartts really have a tough outer surface; I have seen more than one dairyman wear a hooded sweatshirt under a Carhartt coat in winter.

I was about to put in my 2 cents for down jackets until I saw where you wanted to wear it.  Down is what I reach for in coldest weather, but it's not so practical for farm use.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 20, 2009)

Search said:


> Being as I can only afford one, it has to be tough enough for the toughest environment in my life. This is work and around the farm.
> 
> I live about 2 minutes from this store and never realized they had a website. I'm really interested in this but wanted some input.





I think you're right about a fleece outer not being up to the task for heavy farm work. Nothing wrong with a fleece liner and leather or nylon outer though. My type of outdoor work is far less likely to damage clothes and my hunting wear isn't really subjected to ranch work either so I'm afraid I can't be of much help anymore.

You're link isn't working at the moment so I can't see the choices. Carhartt does know farm, ranch, and construction clothes so I think you're on the right track.


----------



## Search (Sep 20, 2009)

This is the one I was looking at.

Carhartt lists it as a jacket and not a coat. This is confusing as hell. I thought jackets were thin for like fall and coats were thick for winter. Now they have me backwards. If this is a jacket and not a coat, is it really as warm as I want.

I like the layering idea, but that gets expensive. I need something that's around 100, doesn't need multiple layers, and is tough. We are renting a house on a farm from family and I help with tasks they do (it helps keep the rent down  ). Work is just as hard on my clothes.

This is why I opted for Carhartt instead of the other things. They do seem nice, but I think I could destroy them quickly. No offense.

I'm very lost. I wish Carhartt would give a chart that tells you what keeps you warm in X degree weather. That would make this decision a lot easier. That or having one store that sells a lot of models instead of a lot of stores with few models in each.


Edit: Oh, I believe from a little more reading I've realized the coats are just longer but do not necessarily mean they aren't as warm. This is good because I didn't want one real long. Some thermals and blue jeans have always suited me well. It's just a lack of a decent coat have let all of the heat from my vital area get me cold quick.

I think I'm good now unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Ken_McE (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd like to check if I'm understanding your needs properly. You'll be:

In Tennessee, helping out on a working farm, have a modest budget, and expect the weather to range from around 20 to 50 degrees fahrenheit? 

If so, the problem is solvable. One thing to keep in mind is that you will be shifting from work where you produce little heat, say operating machinery or moving stock around, to jobs where you work hard and produce a lot of heat, say loading bales onto the machine that puts them in the loft. The easiest way to deal with this is to have a heavier outer jacket that you put on and off as needed and an inner hooded sweatshirt (they may call them "Hoodies" now) that usually stays on. 

Example, $27 for inner layer: http://cgi.ebay.com/Carhart-Sweatsh...wear?hash=item27ab5453a8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Example, $23 for this outer shell: http://cgi.ebay.com/Carhart-Tan-Den...wear?hash=item35a3afe1a6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

You don't want to really work up a sweat while you work because as soon as you slow down all that sweat will turn into cold water and wet clothes and make you cold and miserable. You avoid this by opening zippers, pulling down hoods, and taking stuff off as needs be so you don't overheat. Carhart can't give you a chart that says "this jacket for X temperature" because they don't know what you'll be doing out there.

I think some of the above suggestions for fleece (the polypro type fleece, not the sheepskin type fleece) and down were made thinking you'd be outside all day far away from anything, riding fence or surveying or something. A barn is a harder environment for clothes. Denim should hold up mechanically, but is weak on water resistance. I'd like to suggest that you consider cruising thrift stores and yard sales, church rummage sales, maybe eBay, looking for things that'd work for you. The cows absolutely don't care if something has a spot on it, this gives you an advantage. The tractor supply store is also a definite place to check out. Carhart is a good choice, but you may have trouble finding it new and within budget. I find that the top of my head and shoulder tends to soak through first when it's drizzly. A little Scotchguard on those spots is helpful.


----------



## nbp (Sep 20, 2009)

I believe this is the carhartt I have, my mom has a similar one, and my dad has a longer hooded one which I can't find on there. They make a very good, and very durable product. I would definitely recommend them. I live in S/E Wisconsin, so it gets much colder here than TN, and this is a great coat. It is sufficient for shoveling snow down into the 20's with just a t-shirt underneath, and with a hoodie I'm pretty comfy to the single digits (unless I'm just standing idle, like hunting, then I may need another layer.) A carhartt will last you, and is most certainly worth the ~$100 you spend.


----------



## Search (Sep 21, 2009)

nbp said:


> I believe this is the carhartt I have, my mom has a similar one, and my dad has a longer hooded one which I can't find on there. They make a very good, and very durable product. I would definitely recommend them. I live in S/E Wisconsin, so it gets much colder here than TN, and this is a great coat. It is sufficient for shoveling snow down into the 20's with just a t-shirt underneath, and with a hoodie I'm pretty comfy to the single digits (unless I'm just standing idle, like hunting, then I may need another layer.) A carhartt will last you, and is most certainly worth the ~$100 you spend.



This is what I wanted to hear.

Unfortunately I will only be living on the farm for a short time. It will include all of this fall and winter. One of the reasons my rent will be so low is because when I'm not at work I'll be helping on the farm. I'm a little unsure what all happens on a cattle farm but it can't be too easy.

I can't say what I do at work because I work for American Ordnance (google it). I spend a lot of time outside moving. I ruin my clothes daily if that is an indication of anything. Like I said, explaining what I do is an OPSEC problem.

I thought that insulated Carhartt I linked might have been too much. I didn't want to sweat even when it got down under 30. I work nights quite a bit and it's really cold then.

I think I'll stick to something like you linked for two reasons:

1) I can buy it locally and..

2) It's obviously warm enough for my location.

Thanks for all of the help. I think I can say I've found what I needed.


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Search

What ever jacket/coat you buy, be sure to get it large enough so you can layer stuff underneath it if necessary. Also buy a thin wool sweater, or a thin fleece jacket that will fit under your coat.

On really cold days you wear it under you jacket, on cool days or if you are "working" and start to sweat, you can take off the jacket, and still have the sweater/fleece jacket to use.

The key is thin wool, or thin fleece.


----------



## blasterman (Sep 22, 2009)

I live in Michigan, so we're used to cold, and know our coats. After a couple decades of wearing high tech down filled coats I was shocked how much I preferred regular old fleece when I went back to it.

The problem I find with typical down filled, or other high tech fillers is the insulating material has to typically be sewn into pockets. This is fine if you want to quickly go outside and it's really cold, because the coat acts like thermal armor that works instantly. Good for making sprints from the office to the parking lot at -10 below and not feeling a thing. The problem is a lot of coats built like this don't have very good mobility, or, they have a narrow wicking range and broil you from the inside if you start getting active. Or, the good ones with a lot of well placed seams and insulation pockets get pricy.

Fleece, with a thin shell over it, tends to better wrap your limbs so you can stay mobile, and it tends to breath better.

And...you can usually wash a fleece coat without destroying it. A consideration if you tend to be active outdoors and don't want to smell like 4 months worth of cold weather after five months of winter


----------



## mwaldron (Sep 22, 2009)

Search said:


> This is the one I was looking at.



My GF bought this coat, she likes the built in hood. She is pretty much constantly cold on any day below 90F, and she feels it's not warm enough. I suppose that's what I'm for. :twothumbs



nbp said:


> I believe this is the carhartt I have



I have this one, my personal experience with it so far (I've used it 3 winters, this will be it's 4th) is that it would have been the last coat I'll ever need my entire life except I lost about 50 pounds 2 years ago and now it's too big. As soon as I lose more weight (been slacking the last year) I'm going to buy another. 

I have personally found that it alone is not "warm enough" for the coldest Iowa nights (often 10F, occasional -10F, seldom worse), but with a sweatshirt and/or fleece under it (I recently discovered fleece a year or two ago, yes I'm slow) it's exceptional. 

I also purchased the removable snap-on hood which did not work for me. It's one-size fits all, I am evidently not included in that all. My neck is too long and the hood is not tall enough. 

If you're going to be out in the rain you will likely want some sort of outer shell.

Remember layering is great, but you don't have to spend millions on it. Any cheap fleece will be durable enough under that shell, and you probably already have sweatshirts and t shirts. As for rain-proofing in a pinch a contractor's bag and a pair of scissors can do the job. You're not going to win any fashion contests but you'll be warm and dry.

Hopefully this helps you in your decision.


----------



## js (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are some informative threads to which I have posted in the past:

looking for a WARM light weight jacket

Breathable waterproof jackets

Gore-Tex or Wool?

I also wrote a mini-review of my Patagonia R3 regulator fleece jacket, which I love love love, and which is still going strong. My exact model is no longer made, but Patagonia still makes regulator fleece stuff, and it's very good.

Layering. Yes. Layering is key. I have an R2 vest that I can add under my R3 jacket, and WOW is that combination warm, light, and comfortable. If I then add thermal underwear and a hard shell to the mix, I am ready for the worst freaking storm weather nature can throw at me. And all of it together is STILL lighter than my old Filson Double Mackinaw coat. And warmer. A lot warmer.

Anyway, just some info, take it or leave it.


----------



## andrew123 (Oct 4, 2009)

*What winter jacket do you have?*

I'm looking for a new winter jacket and was wondering what jackets you might have. It must be warm, because I live in Canada, and I would go skiing and icefishing with it. So go ahead and post.


----------



## SFG2Lman (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: What winter jacket do you have?*

carhart with the heavy arctic lining...indestructible, my mom bought me one roughly 5 sizes too big back in seventh grade, over 10 years ago. I still wear it (though a bit tattered its function has not been affected) huge pockets and it was more than adequate for michigan winters, i love that coat


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: What winter jacket do you have?*

You don't want the same jacket for everyday use and skiing. When skiing even when it's -20 out I wear a thin jacket that would suit around 0 otherwise, or I'd be sweaty and wet in no time, then cold from evaporation.

My everyday winter jacket is just a jack&johns brand from department store, looking to get a canada goose this year thou.


----------



## Search (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: What winter jacket do you have?*

I recently opened a similar thread but it what I was looking for was too different to personally give you any advice.

However, many people gave some good insight on materials, companies, and products that can help you a little.

Here is the thread if you want to read over some of the advice.

Edit: Well nevermind. I linked you to this thread and this your thread got put into my thread. Why in my thread?


----------



## Linger (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: What winter jacket do you have?*

hehe, like i only have one;

Sierra designs gortex shell - high-performance, stretch weave across the back and shoulders, pit zips, most technical coat.

MEC shell (cheaper 2 ply, water / wind proof) I bought this for winter camping a while ago, now it's older and is my work coat

Point Zero - shell + lined liner, this is a board jacket but I ski so it's a bit bulky. It's not totally waterproof even though it's rated as such, can only be used in cold weather.

Some brand name black puffy jacket, nylon shell with micro fill, faux fur lined hood - this is my club kid jacket, feels warm in seconds even if I'm underdressed underneath.

Wool dress coat
London Fog overcoat - formal occasions
A couple of great big down jackets up at the cottage for walking through the woods when it's -30 degrees and the trees are cracking with cold. Those nights make you honest.

-consider one with a lining, or that you have an underlayer that goes nicely in it. 'Winter' still sees ~20 degree fluxuations so if it's going to be suitable for the colder days you'd be sweating on the 'warmer' -10 degree days. I've had equal parts jackets with liners and jackets that I just found an insulator that worked well with it. (I had a very nice black Roots wool pea coat that was really only a 3 season but I had a wool and fur sweater that i just put in the coat and the two stuck together so nicely it was a unit for each winter.
It just becomes a bother if you've got to layer up under your coat some times. When you need to go move the car, or run to the store, I prefer having something big and warm I can just throw on.


----------



## SFG2Lman (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: What winter jacket do you have?*

i also have my oilskin longcoat for horsback riding in the rain i love that thing but i haven't been horseback riding in a year or two so its kinda pointless...people look at you funny when you look like you walked out of a western except with high powered lights


----------



## scooter (Oct 10, 2009)

+1 for the searching thrift stores and Salvation Army stores. I almost always can find all sorts of nearly new coats and jackets (many from name brand vendors). Prices in my area vary between $10-20.

The only reason they are there is they might have a company name/logo sewn on. I really don't think the cattle will care what company logo is on your jacket while you are scooping manure. :green:


----------



## EV_007 (Oct 10, 2009)

Fleece, as mentioned, is polyester which is a good mid layer. Dressing in layers and trapping dead air space is the way to stay warm and regulate body temperature by removing layers as you heat up.

A moisture wicking base layer against the skin. No cotton t-shirts here since it will soak up sweat and leave you feeling clammy. Synthetic, quick drying is best. Then a wool or fleece mid layer then a breathable, waterproof shell such as Gortex for the outer layer to break the wind.

Down coats will be one of the lightest and warmest, although a bit puffy.


----------



## Fulgeo (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: What winter jacket do you have?*



SFG2Lman said:


> carhart with the heavy arctic lining...indestructible, my mom bought me one roughly 5 sizes too big back in seventh grade, over 10 years ago. I still wear it (though a bit tattered its function has not been affected) huge pockets and it was more than adequate for michigan winters, i love that coat


 
I live in Michigan also and bought an arctic lined Carhartt jacket 2 years ago. You know the kind without a hood. They work great. I am going to buy a new one this year since the old one is getting a bit frayed. above 30 degrees you can wear a T-shirt with it and it will get the job done. Going on long walks near 0 degrees I wear a hoodie underneath and it gets too hot sometimes. Just zip it open a bit to regulate the heat. Only bad thing about them is they make you look like a Bubba. But then again I probably am a bit Bubba:tinfoil:.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 10, 2009)

FYI: A good indicator of jacket quality is zipper choice. If they don't spring for YKK, they probably cut other corners too.


----------



## andrew123 (Oct 10, 2009)

I just bought the Helly Hansen Velocity jacket. I gotta say, it's awesome. Very warm and roomy. It will be my winter jacket for many seasons.


----------



## CaNo (Oct 18, 2009)

The North Face Nuptse 700 is my warmest jacket. Good enough for Chicago's deadly wind(chill)s...


----------



## mdocod (Oct 18, 2009)

Ken_McE said:


> ..... I'd like to suggest that you consider cruising thrift stores and yard sales, church rummage sales, maybe eBay, looking for things that'd work for you. The cows absolutely don't care if something has a spot on it, this gives you an advantage. The tractor supply store is also a definite place to check out. Carhart is a good choice, but you may have trouble finding it new and within budget. I find that the top of my head and shoulder tends to soak through first when it's drizzly. A little Scotchguard on those spots is helpful.



+++

I was going to suggest some ideas along these lines. We have various places around here that re-sell donated clothing and household goods for dirt cheap. (Goodwill, Salvation Army, DAV)... They operate for a good cause and often have stuff that's pretty decent for cheap. 

I would check in there and see if you can find a few fleece pull-overs or jackets. Keep in mind they won't necessarily say "fleece" right on the label or tag, as it is often just called "polyester." You'll be able to feel if it's what you are looking for....

Also, Wool is often found cheap at those places, while not quite as comfortable, isn't bad if you put it over a thin polyester base layer. It's semi-effective when wet just like fleece. 

Some of my favorite jackets for working hard outside are pretty basic stuff you can buy at Target or lower end department stores for under $30. I have a Denim jacket with a button up front that is polyester lined (good soft comfy stuff too), it's perfect for when you're active in that ~40 degree range just pulled over a long-sleeve base. 

WalMart will sell you a brand new water/wind shell (albeit, not a "gore-tex" or other fancy material), tops and bottoms, for about $25 IIRC. It's pretty basic stuff but reasonably light weight... Something to consider..

As for cotton, I said before that I really like that denim jacket with fleece on the inside, ruggedness on the outside that can handle a day of running a chainsaw and carrying firewood, or turning wrenches on the car, always cleans up pretty good in the wash, warmth on the inside. Technically speaking, you should try to avoid cotton, but as a rugged exterior for when it's dry outside, denim is good stuff and cheap to boot.

-Eric


----------



## HarryN (Oct 18, 2009)

If you are working outdoors in cold / wet weather, it is not just a jacket you need - it is winter overalls. They are made tough for real outdoor work use, and having it all one piece keeps a lot of wind and wet out, not just your body, but also your legs.


----------



## Search (Oct 19, 2009)

Quick question. Is Sherpa, Flannel or "Arctic-Quilt" warmer?

I really want the Arctic Quilt one with the optional hood but not if flannel is warmer. I really wouldn't want the wool because it will probably get wet but if the other two aren't warm enough in weather that gets down into the twenties then I'll have no choice.

So I guess an easier question is: Does anyone think the Arctic-Quilt would be warm enough in 20 degree weather or would I need Flannel? Or would Sherpa be the only of the three to manage that low.

I still have no idea what to do and I started this thread a long time ago 

Edit: After reading some posts I hadn't seen it appears the Arctic Quilt will be just fine. I guess I'm getting that and throwing a hood in.


----------

